# Now part of the club...picked up a C-dale tandem



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Well, my buddy and I finally picked up a tandem. Found it on Ebay and got a great deal. It’s a 1998 C-dale MT1000. Just needs knobbies and some cockpit work and we should be off and running. Bummer it doesn’t have disc brakes but we will live. It has Sachs twist shifters…how freakin’ cool is that!


----------



## ki5ka (Dec 17, 2006)

Have fun!


----------



## Okayfine (Sep 7, 2010)

Hello and welcome. There is a C'Dale thread to keep track and look over others ideas and setups.

Depending on your team weight and your intended use, be wary of your brake setup:

http://forums.mtbr.com/tandem-mountain-bikes/tandem-rim-brakes-937199.html


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Magura rim brakes might be the ticket here.


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

Here she is! 1998 C-Dale MT1000 (20"/18"). Just need a wider bar (and black) for the stoker. We picked this up off eBay for $650 shipped. Added knobbies, wider bar, new stem up front (needed 31.8 for the new bar), ESI grips, fixed the front derailleur (braze-on clamp was broken), and for some reason it had a 7-speed cassette so dropped a 8-speed on there. Will be putting clipless pedals on there and that should be about it. Works great! Has some big-ole' seats but will see if they work and ride it with them. We are racing a monstercross in a few weeks on it and need to practice. It's really too big for me (captain) but we will make it work.


----------



## PMK (Oct 12, 2004)

FWIW, that vintage of Cannondale seemed to have all the bikes listed lager than they actually were. That 20, will tall, is likely short on top tube length. They work well and are comfortable as long as you remember the stand over is nil.

Our ECDM is by the numbers too big for me, but honestly it is the best fitting tandem with the longer top tube. I just ensure I crash and hit my but or go to the side and let the back of my leg rest on the TT.

PK


----------



## TiGeo (Jul 31, 2008)

^^^Yes...that seems to be the case. Its actually the 22"/18" size...negative standover for my 5'6"/29" self! But, with the seat slid forward a bit and a 75mm stem, the top tube length is fine. Certainly good enough to fart around on and see if we like the tandem thing...I should be able to sell this for double what I paid for it to help fund a Salsa Powderkeg! I just have to get good at bailing off or standing on my tip toes!


----------

